# 2 years so far, very pic heavy!!



## mindy504 (May 7, 2006)

Yeah- I finally got a digital camera today, for my 21st birthday! And the first thing I took pictures of? Well, technically my hamster, but THEN my makeup collection. Woohoo!!\

P.S. If you want to know what's in a picture, your guess may be as good as mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As Gisselle can testify, I don't know the names of most my products...:X


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 7, 2006)

awesome collection. LOL at the hamster


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 7, 2006)

wow! im so jealous of your msf collection! im going to post my collection after my bday haul


----------



## user2 (May 7, 2006)

Niiiice collection!
And to make those pics to show up, just remove the spaces between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the link!
Photobucket even has a link code with those two codes around the link to make it even easier!


----------



## mindy504 (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Niiiice collection!
And to make those pics to show up, just remove the spaces between the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the link!
Photobucket even has a link code with those two codes around the link to make it even easier!_

 
Thanks so much for the help! Woo, this was quite a project...taking all the pics then edition my entry.  :spy:


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 10, 2006)

What Is The Blush Next To Dollymix In Your Blush Palette? The Middle One On The Bottom... I Gotta Have That Color! Lol


----------



## mindy504 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_What Is The Blush Next To Dollymix In Your Blush Palette? The Middle One On The Bottom... I Gotta Have That Color! Lol_

 
Hi there, That's actually "Mellow Mood" and it's not a blush. It's one of those shimmer powder thingies, and I depotted it...I have it up for swap on MUA if you're interested! I have the same username on MUA.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 10, 2006)

i am very interested.. ill get back to you on that soon!


----------



## Luxurious (May 10, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## alysia (May 10, 2006)

wow, sooo jealous.


----------



## misslilith (May 10, 2006)

your collection is awesome!!!

Can you tell me which brand the glosses between the dior and the nars one are?


----------



## mindy504 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslilith* 
_your collection is awesome!!!

Can you tell me which brand the glosses between the dior and the nars one are?_

 
Sure! Those are Chanel glossimer's. I love them! They are pricey, but great quality...and not all tacky/sticky like lipglasses can be.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (May 10, 2006)

WOW!  you have a great collection!!!  i love when i get to see the actual colors of the pigments online so if i like it then i can actual order from macpro.  i can never tell with the swatches.


----------



## asnbrb (May 11, 2006)

wow!  what is that box that you're keeping the lipglasses in?!  I could really use one of those!


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 11, 2006)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## mindy504 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_wow!  what is that box that you're keeping the lipglasses in?!  I could really use one of those!_

 
Those boxes are from Sharodan. They have a website online, and I ordered it from there...They're super handy! Each container holds 50 lip items, so one thingie has lipsticks, and my other one holds my lipglosses.


----------



## misslilith (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindy504* 
_Sure! Those are Chanel glossimer's. I love them! They are pricey, but great quality...and not all tacky/sticky like lipglasses can be._

 

Thank you so much! I just bought 2 of them in the german Ebay


----------



## pinkarcade (May 20, 2006)

Wow! I'm jealous of your pigment collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 4, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 4, 2006)

wow...you have a nice collection going on...


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 5, 2006)

Everything looks great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wondering...is the l/g with the gold top Sexy Sweet from the Belle Azure collection? And if you don't mind, what is the burgundy-colored lipliner (3rd from the bottom)?? I am having THE hardest time finding one that compliments my skintone


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 5, 2006)

Im lovin the palettes =D great collection


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_awesome collection. LOL at the hamster_

 

i think im blind.
what hamster?


----------



## Nano (Jun 11, 2006)

very nice collection !!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow! Nice collection...I can only hope mine will look like this after 2 years, compared to yours its tiny!


----------



## Miss World (Jul 10, 2006)

awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



looooooooooooove ur collection!!


----------



## miztgral (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi, I noticed a lipstick with is cute little pink ribbon at the base... any chance of recalling what that is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks really pretty! And I like your collection of blushers!


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

lovely!
please give me one of your pink pink to make the boys wink tlcs!


----------



## mindy504 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miztgral* 
_Hi, I noticed a lipstick with is cute little pink ribbon at the base... any chance of recalling what that is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks really pretty! And I like your collection of blushers!_

 
Hi there, sorry for taking so long to reply...I don't check this thread too often. The lipstick with a pink ribbon on it is a Stila lipstick, it was limited edition and came out with the Pussycat Dolls pallette. Really, it's not a great color and I don't even use it...the packaging is what got me! :X


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 5, 2006)

i love your collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

So awesome!


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you please tell me the names of your NARS blushes and the mac blushcremes?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

EXCELLENT COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it all looks sooo pretty


----------



## little teaser (Feb 18, 2007)

wow!! i love everything.. your lippies are hot, blushes too and of course the pigments.. you have great taste


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

Great collection!


----------

